# AMSTERDAM | Y-towers | 114m | 34 fl | 106m | 34 fl | U/C



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Y-Towers Amsterdam

Maritim Hotel Amsterdam (114m) + Residential tower (106m)

Architect: Team V Architectuur 

start: July 2017
complete: 2020

http://www.y-towers.nl/

http://www.teamv.nl/en/project/congress-hotel-overhoeks/

Location: Overhoeks, Amsterdam
https://goo.gl/maps/GdJpAMYa74U2


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The construction of this project in Amsterdam started this summer. It's located in the Overhoeks area in Amsterdam North and comprises of a hotel tower and a residential tower. 


18-11-2017


IMG_4647 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4650 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Today

I was hoping to find a pot of gold at the constuction site. 


IMG_7532 by Momo1435, on Flickr


No gold, just rain...


IMG_7592 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7600 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7605 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7623 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice cluster. From these towers you will have an amazing view over the city.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

today


IMG_1041 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1069 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1073 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Very prominent location right across Central Station, everybody entering the city by train will have the perfect view of it.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

today


IMG_5776 by Momo1435, on Flickr

IMG_5779 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

How I wasn't aware that this project is ongoing! But it seems to be a great one though. And just taking the ferry to get to the city center. Projects like these make me wonder why Sixhaven metro station wasn't yet taken under construction immediately.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Because the project wasn't designed yet back in 2003 when Sixhaven station got scrapped. Noord district as a whole was still a place you would not even want to be found dead. Ironic, since the location of these towers is where there used to be a gallow field. Since then however, it has taken off and is becoming more and more popular. The ferries are currently very very full. They have ordered new ones but that alone won't be enough. That's why they're considering bike and pedestrian bridges.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

today



IMG_8889 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8892 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8893 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

today



IMG_0367 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0377 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0374 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0383 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

today



IMG_9718 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9720 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9722 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Today, 

There are currently 4 tower cranes on site, a 5th is coming soon. 


IMG_4624 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4630 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4636 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Today


IMG_7629 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7634 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7637 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

29-09-2018


IMG_0991 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1001 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Some juicy but sad developments as the developer has canceled the contract with builder Züblin and taken them off the project due to their financial struggles.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*On hold*



fridayinla said:


>


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Construction has restarted after the whole project was sold to a new developer who has brought in an Italian contractor. 

The towers should now be completed in early 2023.


02/02/2020


20200202_141033 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20200202_141123 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20200202_141154 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20200202_141223 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

01-03-2020

new tower cranes, although most in the picture are for different projects in the neighborhood. 


IMG_3368 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3373 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Garibaldi_08 (Jul 1, 2020)

The jobsite proceed? There are some new pictures about?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 24









Adam Lookout and The Eye filmuseum by Arno Prijs on 500px


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

22-11-2020



IMG_7600 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7603 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7606 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7612 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7621 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7619 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7625 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7623 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

20-02-2021


IMG_9382 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9379 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9380 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9400 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

20-03-2021


20210320_132458 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20210320_132602 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20210320_132851 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20210320_132944 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20210320_133545 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20210320_133547 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20210320_133645 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Some updates:



kevinV said:


> Het Begint al op te schieten.





Sotternie said:


> De hoogbouwstrip met de Y-towers vanuit het Muziekgebouw, vandaag rond het middaguur.





kevinV said:


> Kwam dit filmpje net tegen, die wel een goed beeld geeft van de hele wijk en de torens.





yorrick said:


> View attachment 2491167





mokumbouw said:


> 13/12/2021
> 
> Bij benadering vanaf de locatie van de webcam. Volgens mij is de hoteltoren een bouwlaag hoger dan op 25 november.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

On the Metropolis by Manuel Pérez Cabrera on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 12:*

Amsterdam - 12 Jan 2022 by Jan Veldhuis, on Flickr


Amsterdam - 12 Jan 2022 by Jan Veldhuis, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The north of Amsterdam is definitely getting a little skyline. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487466222233001988


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 19:*








AMS by Kaleb HasH on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/28

Future bike parking _barge_ by Steven Vance, on Flickr


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Strange we don't get near-daily updates, it's the first thing you see arriving in Amsterdam by train.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

The local subforum is more active. But it makes sense actually, since people aren't _that _excited by the designs of these towers. Everyone loves Brinktoren though.

These updates are from the past couple of weeks:


HaagseHoogbouw said:


> Rondje Amsterdam
> 591A0916 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> 591A0908 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> DSC03877 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> ...





Sotternie said:


>





the runner said:


> De tijdelijke platen om aan de top te bouwen zijn nu van de woontoren bijna verwijderd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ergro said:


>


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

MrAronymous said:


> But it makes sense actually, since people aren't _that _excited by the designs of these towers.


Locals yes, but you'd figure there'd be lots of train tourists taking a pic of their first Amsterdam impression. I have pics of it last time I arrived in Amsterdam by train years ago, I also took pics of the local highrises in Sloterdijk a different year I arrived via Flixbus, just seems like a normal thing to do after arrival.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/31

SKYLINE Amsterdam by Bart NL, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

3 October: 



yorrick said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

flex said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

19-11-2022


Momo1435 said:


> Y-Towers Amsterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr 1
> 
> 
> Y-Towers Amsterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr 2
> ...


----------

